# Temporarily disabling season passes.....



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Here's a strange question for you all

Is there any way to TEMPORARILY disable Season Passes? I am off on a VERY long business trip later this year and I would like SOME of my season passes NOT to autorecord whilst I am away (so I don't run out of space for those I DO want recording!)

Ideall, I don't want to have to delete and recreate them

Any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Don't think you can disable them (and even removing the channel from "Channels I receive" won't stop them recording) but you could just set the recording quality to Basic and set the KAM to 1. 

Alternatively, if you have the SP backup/restore module for TivoWeb I guess you could back them up, delete them and then restore then from the backup when you return...

This is another reason I prefer Wishlists to SPs - with a wishlist you can just disable auto-recording while leaving the wishlist itself intact


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

blindlemon said:


> even removing the channel from "Channels I receive" won't stop them recording


Are you sure about that?

If that were true tivo would be forever recording from non-existant channels!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> If that were true tivo would be forever recording from non-existant channels!


Only Season Passes try to record from channels you no longer Receive - not Wishlists.

Tivo is not forever trying to record from non-existent channels as its only channels you once subscribed to on say Sky and have since desubscribed to and removed from the Channels I Receive list where this applies.

As one who subscribes to the Sky News & Knowledge Mix a couple of times a year for the Paris-Dakar rally and Le Mans I can confirm that SPs on these channels continue trying to record after you turn them off as being ones you can receive. Wishlists on the other hand stop trying to record from these channels from the moment you deselect them as being ones you can receive. To be honest I think Tivo still trying to record channel SPs after you deselect the channel as being one you receive is a bug but its clearly not a bug Tivo is going to resolve at this point in time for the S1 machines.

Coming back to the original question setting the SPs concerned to Space Needed and Keep At Most 1 episode would be a half way house to deleting them that should stop the hard drive filling up. Of course if you have a Cachecard in your machine and TivoWeb you could always log into your machine from overseas and delete the irrelevant stuff that has recorded that way.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I think Tivo still trying to record channel SPs after you deselect the channel as being one you receive is a bug


Maybe, but it can be useful at times.

There are a couple of radio programmes I like to record, but if I enable the radio channels in CIR then I get loads of spurious wishlist recordings that I didn't want. I therefore just set SPs for the shows in question then deselect the channels from CIR :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Maybe, but it can be useful at times.
> 
> There are a couple of radio programmes I like to record, but if I enable the radio channels in CIR then I get loads of spurious wishlist recordings that I didn't want. I therefore just set SPs for the shows in question then deselect the channels from CIR :up:


Interesting point. Although ideally this points to the need to enhance Wishlists so they either only operate on certain channels you specify or on all channels apart from those channels that you specify.


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

if you have Tivoweb, backup your passes before you go, then delete the ones you dont want. restore the original file on your return


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

As you are networked, connect to your TiVo to clean out recordings you don't want over the internet while you are away.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You could also buy a slingbox and watch them as normal?
http://uk.slingmedia.com/page/home


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm likely to be spending a while not net connected whilst I am away which kills the slingbox and deletion suggestions

Sorry


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

PhilG said:


> Is there any way to TEMPORARILY disable Season Passes? I am off on a VERY long business trip later this year and I would like SOME of my season passes NOT to autorecord whilst I am away (so I don't run out of space for those I DO want recording!)
> 
> Ideall, I don't want to have to delete and recreate them


The backup and restore method would be the way to go.

Failing that, set the unwanted SPs to *Keep at Most: One*;
oh, and relegate them to the bottom of the Season Pass list.


----------



## JNLister (May 21, 2002)

Easiest solution for this situation is to change the season pass options to 'Keep Until I Delete' and 'Keep at most: 1 episode' - that way it'll record the first showing in your absence then skip all the rest until you get back.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

JNLister said:


> Easiest solution for this situation is to change the season pass options to 'Keep Until I Delete' and 'Keep at most: 1 episode' - that way it'll record the first showing in your absence then skip all the rest until you get back.


Space Needed however provides the advantage of at least leaving the latest episode on hand if the OP temporarily pops back to the UK. Both approaches only keep 1 episode of the program on the Tivo.


----------

